# Potter's Manor House > October 2010



## LulaTaHula (Oct 24, 2010)

Visited with mrbones. My first time here, and by all accounts the place is now in a right state. Mindless vandalism has caused a lot of damage. Water is getting in all over and it's only a matter of time before a lot of the floors are too dodgy to walk on. Such a shame as I'm sure this was an incredible house when it was lived in and being looked after. The most saddening thing is that pretty much all of the personal possessions still in the house are now scattered about and ruined.


----------



## klempner69 (Oct 24, 2010)

Glad you got to see it,but its sad to see all the stair rods are missing..the staircase was for me its jewel


----------



## ASOMUE (Oct 24, 2010)

*Wow*

What a sorry state its in after such a short time of being "known"!

Some good pics there though!


----------



## mr_bones (Oct 24, 2010)

Well done for portraying Potters in a way that shows it still has a small amount of dignity left.


----------



## Black Shuck (Oct 24, 2010)

That's ace Lula, My mate Wagg would kill to get in here!


----------



## JEP27 (Oct 24, 2010)

It is sad the state this place has got into, I don't understand why people need to wreck things. Lovely pics though, thanks.


----------



## chaoticreason (Oct 24, 2010)

I have watched from a distance this gorgeous place fall to pieces,I hope to god somebody saves it. Otherwise we will be shotting relics in a forest twenty years from now...Erm! Nocton Hall is even faster heading down that rocky road of ruin.
Bloody Aristos...I want to say more but am treading politcal ground...
Nice pics,an many thanks


----------



## rb211 (Oct 27, 2010)

*Amazing*

These are really amazing pictures. My favorite is the one looking through the window with the books in the foreground, and the garden outside. 

Pictures should be though provoking, and these are. I can almost see people at a party in the garden long ago. 

Its sad that every old house cannot be preserved. Time marches on.

Anyway, I enjoyed the pictures. Nice work..


----------



## kaboom (Oct 27, 2010)

hi 
i hope ya dont mind me askin when did ya take these great pics? because i heard from a good friend that it was all boarded up with no way of gettin in and that was a couple of weeks ago!

cheers kaboom


----------



## mr_bones (Oct 27, 2010)

It IS boarded up but still accessible.


----------



## kaboom (Oct 27, 2010)

thats wot i like to hear 
super news as im planning to go soon

cheers


----------



## hollinsestate (Nov 5, 2010)

I have followed Potters on here since it first cropped up, and I just feel so sad it has deteriorated in this way, as others have said, since being a "known" spot. The staircase was an absolute corker, how gutting for the rods to have been removed. It's such a shame that so many people feel the need to move bits and pieces of places around. Those few of you that were going, and taking the most wonderful pictures, you have kept me entertained on here for a long time, how sad it is going the way it is.


----------



## cogito (Nov 5, 2010)

LulaTaHula said:


> The most saddening thing is that pretty much all of the personal possessions still in the house are now scattered about and ruined.



The saddest thing is that much of the personal possessions are GONE more like 

I was lucky enough to do a model shoot here early in the year before the flickr/urbex/pikey communities were really aware of the place, and it looked completely different to how it does now!

Still, thanks for the updates...

There are many lessons to be learned from this place.


----------



## LiamWg (Nov 5, 2010)

Lovely pictures mate.. Would have loved to had seen it before it got trashed its a shame really it hasn't really been ' known ' for very long and people vandalise the place  Well potters had its 15 mins of fame and it has gone downhill from there  Would have loved to have seen the house when it was in use im sure the owners would have been very proud of the place. Can you imagine how they would react if they could see how it was now


----------



## thomas2503 (Nov 6, 2010)

It really does make me angry when I see places get trashed.

It is my dream to buy one of these places and restore it. However, I am quite young and my chance to do something like that won't come for many years yet, and for now I have to watch as beautiful building slip past. I hate being powerless to save such a beautiful thing. These buildings are unique and historic, and it is really sad that once they are gone, nothing can replace them. 

If you own it why not sell it, or even give it away if you are just going to let it decay. I don't get it...

Sorry, rant over! Haha.


----------



## Allstar#500 (Nov 16, 2010)

I really can't believe how quickly the site has deteriorated since our visit earlier in the year, it's a real shame as it ranks very highly amongst my favourite explores. So disrespectful to those who visited and left it as they found it for others to enjoy the same experiences


----------



## Em_Ux (Nov 17, 2010)

Such a shame 

Great photos.

Thanks for sharing.


----------

